# Building a lowrider bike



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

here it is mocked up, my lady's design.
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/0816000609a.jpg[/img]]

she wanted the seat post gone, so i can connect the center point of the heart.
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P111110_1518.jpg[/img]]

started body work.
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P301110_1737.jpg[/img]]


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Dec 8 2010, 11:47 AM~19272661
> *here it is mocked up, my lady's design.
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/0816000609a.jpg[/img]]
> 
> ...



LOOKS SICK


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Dec 8 2010, 11:47 AM~19272661
> *here it is mocked up, my lady's design.
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/0816000609a.jpg[/img]]
> 
> ...



thats a cool design on the rear tank  but wur does the chain go?  :dunno:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

I have to worry about cutting the hole after she finds rims that she likes. I'm not worried the tank has a real light skim coat of filler.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Dec 8 2010, 12:21 PM~19272993
> *I have to worry about cutting the hole after she finds rims that she likes. I'm not worried the tank has a real light skim coat of filler.
> *


oh ok gotcha :thumbsup: keep up the good work bro cant wait to see sum more updates


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 8 2010, 01:24 PM~19273025
> *oh ok gotcha :thumbsup: keep up the good work bro cant wait to see sum more updates
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Dec 8 2010, 11:47 AM~19272661
> *here it is mocked up, my lady's design.
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/0816000609a.jpg[/img]]
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD BRO!!!....I LIKE HOW U DESIGNED IT!!!...


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 8 2010, 01:36 PM~19273124
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO!!!....I LIKE HOW U DESIGNED IT!!!...
> *


thanks loco, but the credit goes to my lady... her design, i'm only doing the work. :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

nice!! hit me up when its ready if you wanna get it striped. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 8 2010, 07:42 PM~19276917
> *nice!! hit me up when its ready if you wanna get it striped.  :biggrin:
> *


i got your number. she does want it striped. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Dec 8 2010, 06:49 PM~19276996
> *i got your number. she does want it striped.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 8 2010, 07:52 PM~19277052
> *:biggrin:
> *


she also wants murals. so if you know anyone let me know.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Dec 8 2010, 06:54 PM~19277072
> *she also wants murals. so if you know anyone let me know.
> *


ill make some calls...pm me what kinda murals she wants so i can get some prices for you


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Dec 8 2010, 12:47 PM~19272661
> *here it is mocked up, my lady's design.
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/0816000609a.jpg[/img]]
> 
> ...



looks cool bro just 1? wheres the chain going to go :cheesy:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 8 2010, 11:26 PM~19279527
> *looks cool bro just 1? wheres the chain going to go  :cheesy:
> *


once my lady picks out her rims. i'm going to drill a hole for the chain to pass.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 17 2010, 12:48 AM~19349551
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 17 2010, 07:14 PM~19355627
> *nice
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Mocked up.
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P310111_1433.jpg[/img]]

slot cut out for the chain.
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P090211_1512.jpg[/img]]


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 9 2011, 06:16 PM~19830338
> *Mocked up.
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P310111_1433.jpg[/img]]
> 
> ...



nice wheels :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Made a lil something to cover the slot i cut for the chain.
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P160211_1431_01.jpg[/img]]

[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P090211_1512.jpg[/img]]
My lady wasn't digging the way the slot looked.


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

already looks good homie...
is a 20" que no?


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 16 2011, 05:17 PM~19886223
> *already looks good homie...
> is a 20" que no?
> *


thanks... yeah its a 20"


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

going to the painters today. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 16 2011, 05:04 PM~19886118
> *Made a lil something to cover the slot i cut for the chain.
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P160211_1431_01.jpg[/img]]
> 
> ...



Good call looks way better covered up


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 23 2011, 07:13 PM~19944065
> *Good call looks way better covered up
> *


my lady has a good eye for detail. :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 16 2011, 03:04 PM~19886118
> *Made a lil something to cover the slot i cut for the chain.
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P160211_1431_01.jpg[/img]]
> 
> ...



going to look gud with them braces


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 25 2011, 01:45 PM~19959430
> *going to look gud with them braces
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

primered getting ready for paint. :biggrin: 
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P240211_2015.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

seat painted. bike going to be pin striped.

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P060311_1927.jpg[/img]]


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

nice progress!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt! bump for ya build,looks good


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Mar 11 2011, 07:02 AM~20065995
> *ttt! bump for ya build,looks good
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMEGA68 (Feb 24, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMEGA68_@Mar 11 2011, 04:08 PM~20069345
> *looks great!
> *


thanks next stop is pin stripping.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

LOL no more pics of my lady's bike until its done. she found on another thread someone trying to bite her design. lol


> _Originally posted by furby714_@Mar 8 2011, 11:48 PM~20047711
> *how much for dis but for a 16 "
> 
> 
> ...


http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P090211_1512.jpg[/img]]


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> LOL no more pics of my lady's bike until its done. she found on another thread someone trying to bite her design. lol
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P090211_1512.jpg[/img]]
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> > LOL no more pics of my lady's bike until its done. she found on another thread someone trying to bite her design. lol
> >
> > http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P090211_1512.jpg[/img]]
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

more pics ?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Mar 11 2011, 09:59 PM~20072179
> *thanks next stop is pin stripping.
> *


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Mar 14 2011, 04:14 PM~20089567
> *more pics ?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Bump for my lady... new pics coming in a lil while. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

shitty cellphone pic. painted sky blue with pearl patterns done by cronic in the 805.
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P020511_1832.jpg[/img]]

close up of the seat. 
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P060311_1927.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P190511_1214.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

her first outing... made a simple display for the bike.
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/julies1stshow.jpg[/img]]


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

look's tight


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@May 26 2011, 12:17 PM~20633408
> *look's tight
> *


thanks. my lady still wants to pin stripe and mural out the bike. than show chrome everything.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Bike looking good. She's a lucky girl. :thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Clean.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@May 26 2011, 08:47 AM~20632549
> *her first outing... made a simple display for the bike.
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/julies1stshow.jpg[/img]]
> *http://[img



CLEAN MIKE!!!...I REALLY LIKE IT!


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 05:51 PM~20635524
> *CLEAN MIKE!!!...I REALLY LIKE IT!
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

_lookss good..._


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@May 26 2011, 09:47 AM~20632549
> *her first outing... made a simple display for the bike.
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/julies1stshow.jpg[/img]]
> *http://[img




lol next time we wont put the ice chests and chairs behind the bikes, :happysad:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Getting the bikes ready for the NITE LIFE show in S.B.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

at the NITE LIFE show.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

caprice75classic said:


> her first outing... made a simple display for the bike.
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/julies1stshow.jpg[/img]]




Nice. I like that you left the frame rails exposed.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

DVS said:


> Nice. I like that you left the frame rails exposed.


Thanks, that's how my lady wanted it.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Bump for my lady! More pics coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

repainted my lady's bike, she wasnt digging the light blue.


----------



## Green Goblin66 (Jun 19, 2011)

that looks clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

My lady took home her first trophy yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

congrats going to vegas???


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

naw homie not this year.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

My lady got some pinstriping done to her bike.










And took 2nd place at the Ventura show a couple months back.


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

